# Redone seat.



## vincev (Oct 19, 2013)

I was going to scrap this seat but decided to save it.Had nothing to lose so I gave it a shot this is the before and after.the front of the seat was torn and the seat was rusty.


----------



## bike (Oct 19, 2013)

*So what*

was your secret method?


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2013)

Not impressed! Let's see some photos on a day when it's over 80 degrees and that sheet of red licorice starts melting.


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Not impressed! Let's see some photos on a day when it's over 80 degrees and that sheet of red licorice starts melting.




At least My seat doesnt have "me " painted on it.


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 19, 2013)

did you use standard paint?


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> did you use standard paint?




I used Rustoleum Vinyl paint.It works really nice and is a bit flexible. I also used liquid masking tape.You paint it on areas you do not want painted.It dries like rubber.you spray over it and when all is dry you can peal it right off.Works great for the "s" letter and rivets and also the separation between red and white.


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2013)

Dumb! Why the "S"? Superman doesn't need to ride a bike, he can fly! Dumb!


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2013)

I was going to sell you the seat Dave and the "s" would stand for :stupid".


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2013)

vincev said:


> I was going to sell you the seat Dave and the "s" would stand for :stupid".




ROTFLMAO..........................And the seat looks great even with the S for stupid.


----------



## vincev (Oct 22, 2013)

No comeback from the Portland Pinhead.lol


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2013)

gts58 said:


> rotflmao..........................and the seat looks great even with the s for stupid.




dtitfbiydtgaalblts


----------



## vincev (Oct 22, 2013)

are you F....in drunk ?


----------

